# Otis Clapp, just how many bottle did this guy have?



## RIBottleguy (Dec 1, 2015)

As a RI collector, I scooped up a ton of Otis Clapp bottles over the years.  It eventually got to the point where I had so many, I figured I should do a blog on them!  So, enjoy!  If you have one you don't see, please let me know! http://ribottleinfo.blogspot.com/2015/01/the-bottles-of-otis-clapp-son.html


----------



## 2find4me (Dec 1, 2015)

Very nice blog, and WOW that's a lot of variations! Now you just gotta find the green colored variant if there is one []


----------



## botlguy (Dec 1, 2015)

I tried to comment on the blog (whatever that is) but I guess I'm a nobody because I'm not signed up with any of those profiles thingies.   Anyway, that is a very good resource, thanks for sharing it. I have at least 1 of those in my "Littles" specialty.           Jim


----------



## Nevadabottles (Dec 1, 2015)

Very nice collection!


----------



## sunrunner (Dec 1, 2015)

I have too or three of the squares .


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 1, 2015)

Nice collection Taylor, Otis must have been a popular pharmacist as there are so many bottles and varients, kinda like Owl Drug......Andy


----------



## cje (Dec 1, 2015)

Excellent post RIBottleguy.  I too have dug a few of the Clapp's but your collection is superb and the blog is great also.


----------

